# DA after wet sand and amazed



## Jangle (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi everyone 

I used 2000/3000/5000 wet sand to get some stubborn scratches and flatten some touch up paint on chips and then followed up with a white pad on a DA with megs 105 and was amazed with results. I would have used my orange pad with 105 then 205 on a white but my orange pad was shot.

Is there a change though I’ve not inspected correctly if I leave it on the 105 and white pad combination following wet sand? As I wasn’t expecting it work

It’s a BMW E92 BTW and it’s worth so little I don’t mind trying things on it now!

Finally where can I buy more wet sand paper from? As with the lock down tempted to do the whole car.

Appreciate any help, not been on here for years.


----------



## karlp606 (Jan 17, 2020)

Amazon or eBay dude plenty of suppliers


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Halfords have/had mixed packs going to to 5k


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

cleanyourcar.co.uk or Polishedbliss.co.uk

Amazon will be a good place too


----------

